# Neu durchstarten mit MoP! Die Nebelwandler suchen dich!



## dude89 (29. August 2012)

_... Es wird dunkel... Nebel zieht auf... dich fröstelt... irgend etwas ist da draußen... es kommt näher... du spürst seinen Atem in deinem Nacken... du merkst gar nicht, wie es dich in die Anderswelt zieht... es gibt nur noch dich und den Nebel..._



*Die Nebelwandler suchen Dich!*


Für einen Neuanfang mit dem kommenden Addon Mists of Pandaria suchen wir tapfere Mitstreiter, die sich nicht im Dunkeln verlaufen und keine Angst vor geheimnisvollen und gefährlichen Orten haben.

Noch sind wir nur zu zweit, doch das kann sich schnell ändern, denn wenn es dunkel wird, dann kommt er - der Nebel!



*Was suchen wir?*


Wir suchen Leute, die gewillt sind, die Gilde mit uns zusammen aufzubauen und zu etwas besonderem zu machen. Denn genau das soll sie werden, eine für heutige Verhältnisse besondere Gilde, in der das Miteinander und der Spaß noch größer geschrieben wird als das Gildenlevel und der Progress. 

Wir suchen vorerst Mitstreiter ab 16 Jahren für eine schöne gemeinsame Levelzeit und den gemeinsamen Aufbau einer eingeschworenen Gemeinschaft. Wie es danach weitergeht - zum Beispiel mit Raids, gemeinsamen Instanzen, Schlachtfeldern, Szenarien, Haustierkämpfen, Events, Angelausflügen und alles was uns sonst noch so einfällt - das wird gemeinsam geplant und beschlossen! Dabei legen wir großes Augenmerk auf ein harmonisches Gildenklima und werden Störenfriede nicht dulden. 

Folglich sind alle Arten von Spielern bei uns willkommen, egal ob ihr alte Hasen seid oder ganz neu dabei - meldet euch!



*Womit können wir euch (in den Nebel) locken?*


Wir bieten Euch eine Gilde, die ihr von Anfang an maßgeblich mitformen könnt, eine offene Gildenstruktur mit völliger Entscheidungsfreiheit, einen reichen Erfahrungsschatz und Unterstützung in allen Lebenslagen.

Eine Homepage und ein TS3 sind vorhanden, Gildenbankfächer und ähnliches werden wir uns hoffentlich bald gemeinsam erarbeiten!



*Kommunizieren mit dem Nebel - wie erreichst du uns?*


Du kannst über unsere Webseite  http://www.nebelwand...ilden-welten.de (geht in den nächsten Tagen online!) oder direkt hier im Thread mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen. ;-)


----------



## dude89 (30. August 2012)

Die Seite ist jetzt online, eine vollständige Bewerbung ist aber natürlich noch nicht nötig ;-)


----------



## dude89 (3. September 2012)

/push


----------



## Chemiezwerg (8. September 2012)

kann sein das ich das überlesen habe, aber auf welchem realm seid ich nochmal?


----------



## dude89 (11. September 2012)

Auf keinem bisher... sämtliche Details werden kurz vor Addon-Release gemeinsam im TS abgestimmt ;-)


----------



## kobe24 (13. September 2012)

dude89 schrieb:


> Auf keinem bisher... sämtliche Details werden kurz vor Addon-Release gemeinsam im TS abgestimmt ;-)



gibt es wenigstens schon eine Richtung? Allianz/Horde?


----------



## alexsoN87 (13. September 2012)

Hi Nebelwandler,

finde eure Ziele wirklich super und sowas ist genau das, was ich suche.

Ich bin leider nicht so ein übler pro gamer in WoW sondern spiele einfach aus spaß an der freunde und auch wegen des Kontakts. Nach längerer Pause hab ich jetzt wieder angefangen einen Charakter hochzulevel. (Heilig-Priester)

Zu meiner Person.
Name: Alex
Alter: 25
Wohnort: nördliches Bayern 

Über eine Rückantwort würd ich mich freuen  

P.S auf welchen Server seit ihr?

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## dude89 (14. September 2012)

alexsoN87 schrieb:


> Hi Nebelwandler,
> 
> finde eure Ziele wirklich super und sowas ist genau das, was ich suche.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

Schön, dass dir unser Konzept gefällt ;-) Wir sind bisher auf keinem Server, die Gilde wird erst mit dem Start des neuen Addons Mists of Pandaria gegründet. Den Server legen wir gemeinsam in einem TS-Gespräch fest. Wir werden uns wohl kommenden Dienstag, also am 18.9. mal auf ein Gespräch im TS treffen, die Daten findest du ab Montag in unserem Forum ;-)


@kobe: Also ich persönlich tendiere ja zu Allianz, aber wenn ich überstimmt werde, spiele ich auch Horde


----------



## dude89 (20. September 2012)

/push


----------



## dude89 (25. September 2012)

/update

Die Gildengründung inklusive Gründerfoto für die Webseite wird heute Abend *zwischen 21:35Uhr und 21:45Uhr* stattfinden. Wer dabei sein möchte, findet sich bitte zu dieser Zeit auf dem Server *Zirkel des Cenarius*, aufseiten der *Horde* in *Orgrimmar, vor der Festung Grommash* und wenn möglich in unserem TS ein!


----------



## sharthakan (25. September 2012)

na dann 

Viel Spass und Erfolg wünsch


----------



## dude89 (30. September 2012)

/push

Wir nehmen jetzt Leute bis Stufe 40 auf ;-)


----------

